# Not saving login information



## gandalf252002 (Oct 2, 2012)

[split from vBulletin 3.8.7 upgrade - Report Problems thread]

Perhpas it is just me, but everytime I come back to the site I have to login even though I selected remember me.  Previously it would recognized that I had logged into, presumably via a cookie but that no longer seems to be working.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 2, 2012)

gandalf252002 said:


> Perhpas it is just me, but everytime I come back to the site I have to login even though I selected remember me.  Previously it would recognized that I had logged into, presumably via a cookie but that no longer seems to be working.


Could be a problem with your cookies being corrupted.  Although your symptoms may not be exactly the same, try the suggestions found here: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


----------

